

Nuclear fuel has melted through Fukushima pressure vessels - ck2
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/8565020/Nuclear-fuel-has-melted-through-base-of-Fukushima-plant.html

======
pbreit
Everyone keeps saying this but then it never goes any further. Is there a
problem or not? Does it depend on who you talk to and what their agenda is?

~~~
phlux
Yes.

We are fuvked in that no gov agency anywhere is going to admit shit until it
is too late and that it is impossible for average people to truly assess the
reality.

In this case we really are over a barrell where we wont know the true extent
until it is too latr

